# 1/2 DIN Faceplate for B13?



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if there are any aftermarket 1/2 DIN adapters/faceplates for a B13?

I recently installed a 1/2 DIN Clarion EQ in my console. (Well, not exactly installed.) I had to remove the empty tray just beneath the AC controls just so that it can sit in the big gap. Unfortunately, it looks ghetto as hell and is not secured to anything! Just curious if anyone knows of a manufacturer that makes 1/2 DIN faceplates for our B13s. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i had the same problem so i fabbed something up from the metra dash mount kit, now i have a plate to block of the rest of the hole and it mounts to the stock screw holes. There is only a very tiny gap at the top, its like 2 mm illhave to take a pic of it and post it for you.

i used a drill, a razor and a soldering iron to get it all just right.


----------

